# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Time dilation machine

## conisag

Hey everyone, hows it all going?
as some of you might know i like to invent lucid stuff to help people achieve a desired LD goal.
Ive decided to test a new theory on time dilation, that you can spend say, a week, or experience a week in a dream! 
Using the "LD TEMPUS DEMO 2000"
tempus meens time in latin, i think lol.
The machine should have a chair in it and should be a metal cased box, inside there is a switch and a computer screen and a keypad on the keypad there will be "2 hours" 
"1 day"
"2 day"
"1 week"
take your pick but  try to start low 1 day sounds like a good start.
press <desired stay> and pull the switch, see what happens and where you end up when you open the door, you SHOULD experience your desired time as hoped but this is all theory for now, and remember feedback people! thats how we progress.
thanks for reading folks and get back to me i'll report my findings with use. ::banana::  :boogie:  ::D:

----------


## conisag

If all goes well ill startputting together some pictures and stuff and some more features and a different time input panel and other cool stuff.
If it works i want to know how close to the time you chose it lasted, did it go over stay exactly or slightly under.
i also suggest trying the smaller options until atleast 7 good attempts at the smaller times, 1 week is a long time and as much fun as it will be responsibility should be considered as imagine how terrified someone may become if they simply cannot wake up and there subconscious is set to ride it out.
and then if we porceeded to say the full version which we should in theory be able to stay a year, would you miss your family friends?
i wouldnt post if it didnt believe it has a good chance of working and therefore i stress to take your time with the smaller time programes first.
Goodluck and happy dreaming people!

----------


## conisag

Bump

----------


## conisag

Bump again lol.

----------


## luwatchernb

Um....are you serious? How would this "machine" work, exactly?

----------


## ouija

It would work because you would believe it works.

----------


## luwatchernb

Are we talking about a real machine or a machine that would manifest in our dreams?

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Chances of someone actually getting this to work. .000000000000000332&#37; those are pretty good odds though aren't they?

----------


## Jeff777

> Bump








> Bump again lol.



You are TOO funny lol  XD

----------


## Wavefunction

Interesting idea. I'm not sure if I believe in the whole concept of day/week-long time dilation yet but if it does exist, this would be a great way to control it  ::D:

----------


## ouija

> Are we talking about a real machine or a machine that would manifest in our dreams?



Do you really think there is a way to build an _actual_ time dialation machine? It would be a dream manifestation.

----------


## SourCherryBoy

I've had the same idea for a very long time. I've never gotten to test it, sadly.  :tongue2:  Be sure to post any progress!

And I think it could very well work. I don't know if that's the way to do it, but I do believe people who've said that they've spent days, weeks, months or even years in their dreams. I mean - there is no time, there is no past or future. There is only the present moment. Our thoughts, dreams and lives are timeless, time is only an illusion. No matter what scientists are saying, I don't care. Even highly educated scientists make mistakes and some things are simply undefinable. Some things can only be felt and apprehended, not measured.

----------


## ouija

I did read that studies suggested lucid dreams operate at approximately realtime. But again, I'm sure you could make it work. It's your mind. Why not?

----------


## SourCherryBoy

Absolutely.

----------


## dodobird

> Do you really think there is a way to build an _actual_ time dialation machine? It would be a dream manifestation.



to do a time dialation, you need to go live at very low place on the earth. And then your time will be faster then the rest of the planet. while you spend 1 minutes, everybody else will spend 59.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999  99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999  999999999999999999
seconds or so.

----------


## conisag

Well "duh" it would manifested in your dreams isnt that obviouse?
And there is absoloutly no reason why it couldnt/wouldnt work on the truly ignorant dismiss the perception of time, ever heard the term "time flys when your having fun" time is percieved more than experienced so therefore you could perceieve several days in a dream with great ease, the machine is designed to get your subconscious to react to it, like lucid dreaming is ALL about its being able to believe then your mind will allow you to do.

----------


## AXiFiTZ

> to do a time dialation, you need to go live at very low place on the earth. And then your time will be faster then the rest of the planet. while you spend 1 minutes, everybody else will spend 59.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999  99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999  999999999999999999
> seconds or so.



Well, I've read about a group of researchers hypnotizing a few subjects, tricking them into thinking 10 seconds was like and hour or so and told them to close their eyes and create a dance choreography in an hour (In reatime, only 10 seconds passed by). And they succeeded in proving the mind works at its own pace.

Well, I've forgotten the more minute details; they're in my Encyclopedia of Stage Hypnotism I left around somewhere..

----------


## conisag

Just admit it, im a legend  :tongue2:

----------


## dodobird

Admitted. now someone needs to check if this really works in a dream.

----------


## Sugarglider11

I will try this, I dont see why it wouldn't work. This is a really good Idea, I will try to try in my next lucid dream and report what happens.

----------


## conisag

Imagine the possibilities with this thing its sunday night youve got work tomorrow but you really dont want to go, you become lucid at night and you use the machine cause you really want what feels like a week off.
But like is said start small 1-2 days to see how it goes.

----------


## G0MPgomp

This is a nice way to go on vacation for no money at all..

I tend to stay for years though.. Eons..
Then just recall the last few days or so..


Glad to see others are doing stuff like this. Not only flying around, and fucking.. :p

----------


## G0MPgomp

Semms I did not read you post well enough.

"the machine" <-- the body? :p 

Why would one need a machine to do this? 

..I surey do not. Unless we speak of the biological one.  :wink2:

----------


## Wavefunction

> Semms I did not read you post well enough.
> 
> "the machine" <-- the body? :p 
> 
> Why would one need a machine to do this? 
> 
> ..I surey do not. Unless we speak of the biological one.



A lot of people can't just _control_ the dream with their minds. Usually making a device to do it makes that easier.

----------


## conisag

Exactly!

----------


## conisag

Bump lol

----------


## Jeff777

Didn't Dr. Laberge prove that dream time is the same as real time?  Unless of course one were to say...hypnotize oneself in a dream or use a device as conisag advocates then of course...the possibilities are...endless? o.O

----------


## Burzhi

All those "lol"s and "i think"s just turned me off from reading whatever you said.

----------


## conisag

Yeah okay burzhi dont bother posting on my thread if you didnt read it okay?

----------


## Wavefunction

> All those "lol"s and "i think"s just turned me off from reading whatever you said.



If you're not commenting on the thread, and all you're doing is insulting the poster, then please don't post at all.

----------


## Sugarglider11

> If you're not commenting on the thread, and all you're doing is insulting the poster, then please don't post at all.



lol, I think this is a good idea ::D: 

On a serious note, laberge's test was probably just what normal dream time is, but it should be possible to change that, they never did test with a time dilation machine.

----------


## ninja9578

That's not true, I've had dreams that lasted for days.  I remember a guys saying on this forums that he had a dream on an island that lasted years.  Dream time is the way that it is perceived, it's usually much much faster than real time and here is why:

Your dream only creates the important parts, and skips the boring, needless stuff.  Every been at once place and then get in a car and be almost instantaneously somewhere else.  It's because your dream doesn't want to make the car trip, imagine a dream where all you do is watch the trees go by out the window of the car.  It creates the memory of the trip, but not the trip itself, so relative to you, the dream lasted the length of the car trip, plus however long you were in the other places.

If someone has the ability to build a machine like this than they probably are advanced enough to dilate time with their minds.  I like the idea, I just think there are easier ways to do it (lucid pills for instance.)

----------


## Wavefunction

> If someone has the ability to build a machine like this than they probably are advanced enough to dilate time with their minds.



As with all dream control issues, building a gadget usually makes executing control easier.

----------


## Jeff777

Have you dilated time conisag?

----------


## conisag

Nope havent remembered to use it yet but will hopefully tonight when i go lucid.

Im really frustrated i hope it doesnt effect my Ld'ing its that stupid religion area that ruins this forum the people who obsess the area are pathetic childish and not open to the thought of anything except nothingness they dont want to discuss and debate and come to bigger more interesting therories they just want to target chritistians and hope to hell there is nothing so there right, arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!

----------


## Jeff777

hahaha

----------


## Skeet

Well time dilation is possible. The faster you go the more time will dilate. So if you can find a way of doing that it can be quite interesting. Slingshot effect worked for me...

----------


## G0MPgomp

> A lot of people can't just _control_ the dream with their minds. Usually making a device to do it makes that easier.




In the dream?

I see no point in using an other device than the body..

..unless one does not think of the body, as one!  

Only breeds placebo, and other crap..
To put it simple: *One could still use a crutch after the leg heals..
..but, one might then grow dependent, on/of that crutch!*

 :smiley:

----------


## conisag

Yeah but having a dream and breaking a leg are not even close, people who are dreaming somtimes simply cannot do somthing just by believeing they can and whats wrong with the placebo effect? why? would the machine suddenly dissapear? i doubt it so the dilation effect will always be possible with great ease.

----------


## Jamoca

Let me see if I understand. You would, in your dream, create a machine which you know, in your dream, dilates time. You would enter this machine and press a button to spend any given amount of time in your dream. 

Would it have to be a machine, or could you use anything to trick your mind. A pill maybe, or a dream watch you wear, or something like that?

I'm relatively new to lucid dreaming, although I have always had good dream recall. I've only had 3 lucid dreams so far. I still don't understand most of this dream control stuff.

----------


## Wavefunction

> Let me see if I understand. You would, in your dream, create a machine which you know, in your dream, dilates time. You would enter this machine and press a button to spend any given amount of time in your dream. 
> 
> Would it have to be a machine, or could you use anything to trick your mind. A pill maybe, or a dream watch you wear, or something like that?
> 
> I'm relatively new to lucid dreaming, although I have always had good dream recall. I've only had 3 lucid dreams so far. I still don't understand most of this dream control stuff.



Welcome to the forum!  :smiley: 

You seem to have a pretty good understanding of dream control! Pills, a watch, or something else should work perfectly. The time dilation machine was just suggested as a cool idea, and also a fine-tunable way to dilate time, as it has precise time settings.

----------


## pepsibluefan

I don't know about this, what if your traped n a dream for a week. What if the dream was a nightmare for a week. What if night stalkers invated you. Toke over the machine, abd tortures you inside your dream! =O Hostel Part 3 lol only kidding

 Sounds werid though, although it can never happen period.

----------


## Wavefunction

> Sounds werid though, although it can never happen period.



What, time dilation or being invaded by Night Stalkers that take over the machine?

----------


## Amelaclya

This is interesting  :smiley:  

Lately I have been reading a lot about LDs and I found something that said some guy reported as living 100 years in one LD.  I wish I could find the link again.  I think he said to use techniques like imagining a clock that is stopped, or an hourglass where the sand is suspended and stops flowing. 

I do have one concern though, if you are spending "weeks" in an LD, will those memories supersede the ones in your RL? 

Like you know how memories become less clear as time goes by... well if I were to say, read a textbook for a class - then have a "week-long" LD, would I forget a lot of what I learned?

----------


## philquiet

Did someone have tested that yet? Since i'm very interested by the subject of creating machines in the dream, I can't wait to know if it worked for someone! 
Sure i'll test that when i'll be able to LD, I love machines.

I have an idea. Why use that particular type of machine? I mean you can make a lot of diferrent type of time dilatation device. For example, pratical people can make a time dilatation watch, with which we can simply switch the dream speed rate throught some holographic interface... Or maybe make a more mecanical, big clumsy machine with a lot of gears wich control a big old style clock...

I think it would work better if the people who try this make a machine with their own imagination.

----------


## dodobird

This new thread ( http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=45685 ) is about such a technique.

----------


## pepsibluefan

> What, time dilation or being invaded by Night Stalkers that take over the machine?



 Both. :/

----------


## conisag

Erm, its exdtremely porbable for a matter of fact and yes thats why i posted my machine, its not spiritual or magical and has a way of working throught editing your perception.

----------


## G0MPgomp

Let you do it!  :smiley:

----------


## conisag

The above post doesnt make much sense its either a bad attempt at sarcasm or a goodluck gesture, when i next become lucid i will its sad im going throught a dry patch.

----------


## james-25:22pm

Im not sure this adds anything to the discussion on an Induction of time dilation...nor whether it is possible in the Lucid world.....

but last night; I had a short dream that felt like it lasted over 2 hours. I was going to do an exam; i travelled to the place and sat down...(exciting!) and I did my essays and I took 2 hours dream time to finish them... It felt like the time had passed too; even though it was not a 2 hour dream!

is this useful to anyone? I hope so, or I'll look like an idiot...

----------


## conisag

Yes thank you its extremely valid info, have you used the machine yet?

----------


## james-25:22pm

no i havent had a lucid for a while. + my basic control isnt properly developed yet. (ie...hanging onto lucidity)

I will try after I nail my basics though.

I just thought my dream would add credibility to the idea that time perception can get distorted

----------


## Jamoca

> Welcome to the forum! 
> 
> You seem to have a pretty good understanding of dream control! Pills, a watch, or something else should work perfectly. The time dilation machine was just suggested as a cool idea, and also a fine-tunable way to dilate time, as it has precise time settings.



Thanks. I read somewhere that it was better to use passive control in your dreams. Would using any device to fly or dilate time, or whatever be passive control? As opposed to just telling yourself that because it is a dream, you can do whatever you want in it?

----------


## Solid Air

Hello conisag,

I think that your idea for the time dilation machine is really excellent. I was wondering what is the usual amount of time most people's lucid dreams last. Mine feel like they last about ten minutes and I was wondering how to stay longer. 

Your idea could be the solution. Although I think I might give it a go without actually having a machine in the same way that I can teleport or time travel without a machine. For example, teleport myself to a place where time is already dilated or somehow will time to dilate in the place I am already in.

I am very interested to know if you or anyone has had any success so far with dialating time as I think it would be an awesome thing to do. 

O.K. so I'm updating this as I have found that there are many threads and ideas on this subject. I believe that it would be possible to achieve. Someone suggested finding a portal which as you go through you can decide how long you want the experience to last. e.g. 1 day, 1 week etc. and said this idea works as long as you beleive it will. Start off with a few hours first would probably be best.

Solid Air

----------


## MoD

@conisag: Your idea was well meant, but simply not good. Why? Everyone has diffrent beliefs, diffrent minds. Saying that they should build  a machine that looks like X and does Y in their dreams is awfully wrong. People should build whatever they think will slow down time. That is a lot better because it has more potential to work. So, chances for time-disortion go from 1.0 * 10^-19 to 2.0 * 10^-19. Yes, they rise that much, they are still insanely low, but, its an improvement!  :smiley:

----------


## StephenT

> Nope havent remembered to use it yet but will hopefully tonight when i go lucid.
> 
> Im really frustrated i hope it doesnt effect my Ld'ing its that stupid religion area that ruins this forum the people who obsess the area are pathetic childish and not open to the thought of anything except nothingness they dont want to discuss and debate and come to bigger more interesting therories they just want to target chritistians and hope to hell there is nothing so there right, arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!



The same could be said from our view.  ::D:   I was raised Christian, I have a crazy Christian grandma, I've been "saved", baptised, the whole works.  I used to go to church every Wednesday and Sunday and was actually serious about it.

Then all of a sudden I realized that it's all pretty much bullshit.  I've opened myself up to pretty much every religion except for scientology and littler ones like zoroastarianism etc.  :tongue2:   I view the church as telling me that I have to live a certain way or I'm a heretic.  I think that everybody is different and that we all need to find a different path to enlightenment.  I still believe in God, but I don't believe in religion.  And I can guarantee you that I'm more spiritual than most Christians, and I'm getting to that point without following a book that was written 5000 years ago and has been translated through so many languages that it could be nowhere near the original.

I just think that it's hilarious when a Christian says that people should be open-minded.  Hypocritism at it's finest.  ::D: 

Sorry to turn this into religion discussion.  :tongue2: 


Anywhooo... I read something on here about somebody going through a portal and willing the portal to make their dream last for two hours in the dream.  I think I'm going to try that, and if it works, it could be how I begin each lucid!  ::D: 

A portal would seem a lot easier than a machine with all that writing and levers.  Just a big swirly colorful circle.  ::D:

----------


## MadHatter17

Hmmm. I don't know about this. One of the defining features of lucid dreams is that they happen in real time, unlike regular dreams which happen in about a minute.

I'd still want to try it. At the very least it might help me have a dream of 4-10 hours, in that time I could accomplish much more then I have in other Lucid dreams. Of course it would still fall within the normal amount of time I spend sleeping

----------


## Shamrox

> The same could be said from our view.   I was raised Christian, I have a crazy Christian grandma, I've been "saved", baptised, the whole works.  I used to go to church every Wednesday and Sunday and was actually serious about it.
> 
> Then all of a sudden I realized that it's all pretty much bullshit.  I've opened myself up to pretty much every religion except for scientology and littler ones like zoroastarianism etc.   I view the church as telling me that I have to live a certain way or I'm a heretic.  I think that everybody is different and that we all need to find a different path to enlightenment.  I still believe in God, but I don't believe in religion.  And I can guarantee you that I'm more spiritual than most Christians, and I'm getting to that point without following a book that was written 5000 years ago and has been translated through so many languages that it could be nowhere near the original.
> 
> I just think that it's hilarious when a Christian says that people should be open-minded.  Hypocritism at it's finest. 
> 
> Sorry to turn this into religion discussion. 
> 
> 
> ...





I think that was very well said. I think you should search for a post in Dream Discussion titled God, Allah, religion, Riff Raff, Enlightenment OR just click this link  :smiley:  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=47817

----------


## Gemetria

I'm going to sound like a retard..
But I heard dreams aren't in real time..
ie you spend 10 minutes dream time and your lying there for 10 minutes.

I heard dreams come in like.. bursts.
Since they come like in short bursts, and your mind puts them together as one continuos dream then I reckon since your lucid you can actually do this because I think when you're lucid 10 minutes dream time would be 10 mins real time.

Weelll idk what im on about anyways  ::D:

----------


## Zezarict

Oh god, still no-one  has tested it yet, I will make sure I do in my LD I'll probably have in about 3 days

----------


## conisag

> Oh god, still no-one  has tested it yet, I will make sure I do in my LD I'll probably have in about 3 days



Im baaaaaaack! Haven't tried it yet but will and to some of others {if your still around} you can use any method you choose, mine was a suggestion if you prefer stop a clock, or a sand timer whatever you want!
Im going to use the machine when i become lucid next THIS HAS TO BE TRIED PEOPLE!!!!

----------


## sheogorath

reminds me of my Dream CP, I think it would work, as long as you believe. For me it helps to have logic behind dream control like this.

I would add a 1 year button... that would be fun  :smiley:

----------


## Zezarict

Sorry I became lucid last night but forgot  :tongue2:

----------


## conisag

> Sorry I became lucid last night but forgot



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, dude i need help to become lucid again- help me PLLEEEEAAASSSSEEEE.

----------


## Noogah

Wow!

Nice idea. I could have WEEKS to work with my book in a lucid dream, and wake up with a ton of ideas.

----------


## TurtleLG

I'm actually very grateful of conisag, and I think everyone else here who said it wouldn't work can suck a  ::banana:: 

And I'm pretty sure it is possible; I've passed out and had a dream that seemed like a couple minutes in a few seconds.

And if anything causes neurons to fire faster, i.e. cannabis, your perception of time slows.

----------


## TurtleLG

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, dude i need help to become lucid again- help me PLLEEEEAAASSSSEEEE.



If I can prolong my dream so that I have enough time to tell my subconscious some things to test out some hypnosis, then I will try this out.


Well, shouldn't it be opposite? I mean if it works then I will have enough time, but if it works and I do the asking first then I wouldn't have enough time.


Maybe I'll try this ASAP since I'd have time to do anything else after if ti works.


It seems like I'm getting about at least 1 LD a day right now.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

SOunds fun. I'm not sure I believe in it but I'll make myself believe it and I'll try. Good idea Conisag!  :smiley:

----------


## Zezarict

Good News: I became lucid again and completed one of my goals  ::D: 
Bad News: I forgot this again :tongue2:

----------


## conisag

> Wow!
> 
> Nice idea. I could have WEEKS to work with my book in a lucid dream, and wake up with a ton of ideas.



Hey hope you enjoy it, what book ya writing?





> I'm actually very grateful of conisag, and I think everyone else here who said it wouldn't work can suck a 
> 
> And I'm pretty sure it is possible; I've passed out and had a dream that seemed like a couple minutes in a few seconds.
> 
> And if anything causes neurons to fire faster, i.e. cannabis, your perception of time slows.



Hey no problem man!




> If I can prolong my dream so that I have enough time to tell my subconscious some things to test out some hypnosis, then I will try this out.
> 
> 
> Well, shouldn't it be opposite? I mean if it works then I will have enough time, but if it works and I do the asking first then I wouldn't have enough time.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll try this ASAP since I'd have time to do anything else after if ti works.
> 
> 
> It seems like I'm getting about at least 1 LD a day right now.



I'm confused lol





> SOunds fun. I'm not sure I believe in it but I'll make myself believe it and I'll try. Good idea Conisag!



Hey thanks! i think its less a case of believing and more a case of just doing it, time is only a perception, a perceived and somewhat almost made up way to measure a gap, you measure it and perceive it however you want in your own dreams where your mind is making up all the perceptions itself...everything including time.




> Good News: I became lucid again and completed one of my goals 
> Bad News: I forgot this again



Bad news suck but what did you complete?

----------


## Zezarict

To make a DC lucid was my goal, but when she was she was really sadistic and sthe he changed the dream scenes more than I did  ::shock:: . Her first idea was to destroy a museum we were in when we became lucid which I liked. Then she brutally killed someone and another person she used telekinesis to thrust them trough walls into a glass spike exibit and laughed as she watched them suffer and bleed  ::shock:: . Then she came up with an idea to make a whole school shootout with her killing an uncountable amount of people, including some of her best friends even though they were in her year level and on her team  ::shock::  

(It was year levels against eachother, oh and I've liked her best friend for years and I saw her kill her and laugh about it and even though it was just a dream it still hurt  ::cry:: )

(more details in my DJ, newest entry when I wrote this)

----------


## conisag

Subscribing to your journal, meh dont worry about it Dc's are stupid but fun, thats a good idea next ld i might just make a Dc lucid and watch to see what they do.
subscribe to my journal too!

----------


## Awakening

> To make a DC lucid was my goal, but when she was she was really sadistic and sthe he changed the dream scenes more than I did . Her first idea was to destroy a museum we were in when we became lucid which I liked. Then she brutally killed someone and another person she used telekinesis to thrust them trough walls into a glass spike exibit and laughed as she watched them suffer and bleed . Then she came up with an idea to make a whole school shootout with her killing an uncountable amount of people, including some of her best friends even though they were in her year level and on her team  
> 
> (It was year levels against eachother, oh and I've liked her best friend for years and I saw her kill her and laugh about it and even though it was just a dream it still hurt )
> 
> (more details in my DJ, newest entry when I wrote this)



Your subconscious loves destruction, lol.

@topic
I had one dream and, to resume, I was in a playhouse with my father and I had to jump from parallel moving staircases at the top of them, 1 meter from each other and ~5 meters from the ground. My father jumped and I was so fucking scared, that I jumped too short and when I noticed I was going to fall, I like slowed the time to the point I could easily grab the next staircase. The dream length was at least 1h and 30 min, if that matters.

----------


## alphabet55

> To make a DC lucid was my goal, but when she was she was really sadistic and sthe he changed the dream scenes more than I did . Her first idea was to destroy a museum we were in when we became lucid which I liked. Then she brutally killed someone and another person she used telekinesis to thrust them trough walls into a glass spike exibit and laughed as she watched them suffer and bleed . Then she came up with an idea to make a whole school shootout with her killing an uncountable amount of people, including some of her best friends even though they were in her year level and on her team  
> 
> (It was year levels against eachother, oh and I've liked her best friend for years and I saw her kill her and laugh about it and even though it was just a dream it still hurt )
> 
> (more details in my DJ, newest entry when I wrote this)



Wow.  I'm gonna have to try that.  (But hopefully my DC will be a little nicer.)

Getting back to the subject, this sounds like a great idea.  Maybe I'll remember it the next time I have a LD.  Hopefully.

----------


## Folqueraine

Have you tried it yourself conisag?

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

Hmm. I better try this the next time I become lucid. Which is going to be tonight  :smiley:

----------


## I U

Doing an observer's work outside of time I often train my mind to build a dbz hyperbolic time chamber like star treks holodeck by containing any infectious reality within my 3rd eye.

----------


## alphabet55

What?

----------


## I U

Take a look into Project Rinri. It deals with Projecting one's consciousness through mastering level's of time corresponding to the tolzkin.

----------


## alphabet55

Oh, I see.  Interesting.  *reads up on it*

----------


## PeaceL

> That's not true, I've had dreams that lasted for days.  I remember a guys saying on this forums that he had a dream on an island that lasted years.  Dream time is the way that it is perceived, it's usually much much faster than real time and here is why:
> 
> Your dream only creates the important parts, and skips the boring, needless stuff.  Every been at once place and then get in a car and be almost instantaneously somewhere else.  It's because your dream doesn't want to make the car trip, imagine a dream where all you do is watch the trees go by out the window of the car.  It creates the memory of the trip, but not the trip itself, so relative to you, the dream lasted the length of the car trip, plus however long you were in the other places.
> 
> If someone has the ability to build a machine like this than they probably are advanced enough to dilate time with their minds.  I like the idea, I just think there are easier ways to do it (lucid pills for instance.)



Very well put. Explains a lot. But I still have some questions. Laberge discovered that eye movement is the same in a dream than in real life (he asked subjects to move their eyes in a certain pattern to make the observers understand he/she is lucid). Now, that leads to two questions:

You said that the boring parts were skipped. But are the fun parts limited to 'dream time' (1h) in themselves? (Same as asking) If we actually cut the boring scenes and make the dreamer live the fun parts alone, would it feel like 1h or more?

Does REM involes that the person lives through more dream time than real time? I mean, why would anyone move their eyes in such rapid random patterns in the dream world? (Either I didn't understand shit or REM isn't as 'Rapid' as I thought).

----------


## PeaceL

Someone pointed out the memory factor. Does living a year in the dream world erases (or puts into an ever deeper place into your brain.. w/e) some of your real world memories? Any thought on that? I think it's a real factor and the only downside I see yet :S BUT I don't mind it much since I already have terrible (selective) memory lol.

I thought of those to replace the machine if it doesn't work for you (no disrespect, great idea):
a- Have a lucid dream in a lucid dream
b- Try meditation (lotus position alone in the void and meditate about slowing time)
c- Time travel 5 minutes before 'now'
d- Travel at light-speed
e- Try to mentally calculate /0
f- Concentrate extremely hard on a small detail and make it your mind's only focus. Like a badtrip.
g- Stop a clock, an hourglass. Eat a time-slowing pill. More if needed.

And the portal idea is great. Here's what I thought could be done with this idea.
Some abbreviations first: Real World (R) -> Dream World (D) -> Portal World 1 (P1) -> Portal World 2 (P2) -> ...
Alright suppose you get into D. Now from there, you can see through the first portal into P1. You can see that everything in P1 is slowed down (like the earlier videos). As you step into P1, you catch up with the pace in P1 and you see that everything in D is accelerated. Once in P1, you can do the same with P2. And so forth.

Good luck!!

*DISCLAIMER: BE SURE TO HAVE TWO WORKING ALARMS TO WAKE YOU UP EVENTUALLY.* Or a friend  :smiley: 
You might hate the experience in itself if it went wrong, but at least you didn't get into a coma or whatever. Please be sure to start slow.

----------


## I U

I will mention that it has previously gone the other way for me; I spend what feels like a month in dreamtime overnight. Then wake up with only vague recall but still a moons worth of dreams, within minutes what happened yesterday might be clearer.

----------


## conisag

Am i like the only person who's life gets so stressful and busy and full of stuff that i forget about ld'ing? sucks to be me if you want to ld! ryhme ::D:

----------


## LouieO

I have a cousin who is awesome at LDing (he has one literally every night) and he uses a special clock for this purpose. He described it as a 'heart clock'. He said it was shaped like a heart (to represent that it is a part of you I guess) and there were options on the back, like 'slow down time' or 'wake up now' etc. Sounded cool to me but I didn't lucid near that time so didn't get a chance to do that.

----------


## Alexander1656

Can we have a picture? I cannot imagine it. lolz

----------


## Alexander1656

[IMG]http://api.ning.com/files/7QGWDUE6ED4M5w9LTINobddWixDSClvtfwtb-NEPhONfWQaPBrbi9CA1KuCwP-6vQ*iUJTPLiZknjNAVVRd6MKCQbknUPkwo/DREAMMACHINE.png[/IMG]I desided to go in paint and make this

I may make a program like this.
I also added a STOP DREAM button  so  if you want to stop for what other reason you  can get out of it. Ill try it

----------


## changed

It isn't actually longer.  I think what happeneds is that the dream is sped up but we don't notice it so a day could go by in a minute.

----------


## nqwDE

I belive "Cron-" means time.

----------


## riverboy

> I've had the same idea for a very long time. I've never gotten to test it, sadly.  Be sure to post any progress!
> 
> And I think it could very well work. I don't know if that's the way to do it, but I do believe people who've said that they've spent days, weeks, months or even years in their dreams. I mean - there is no time, there is no past or future. There is only the present moment. Our thoughts, dreams and lives are timeless, time is only an illusion. No matter what scientists are saying, I don't care. Even highly educated scientists make mistakes and some things are simply undefinable. Some things can only be felt and apprehended, not measured.



Time cannot be measured.

So next time the clock tells me I'm late I can shrug and turn up when I like as it's all the same anyway.

When I celebrate my 20th birthday later this year can I not be relatively certain that the time has been accurately been measured by the earth orbiting the sun 20 times?




Perception of time however, can definitely be an illusion.

Estimation of time is also all about what markers you have to go by. If not a lot is happening then you may guess that you've been there for anywhere from half an hour to 4 hours. If you've been watching a movie all that time however, you can be much more accurate as you have a slightly more objective event to compare the time span to.

When asleep, to make time seem longer you need much higher brain activity. This means you can make more dream events happen whilst using up less REM time.
I'm sure it's completely plausible as your brain works at a higher rate when asleep anyway.


I'll give this a shot if possible.

----------

